
Moom switches to hexagonal grid to avoid patent infringement - jtokoph
https://www.manytricks.com/blog/?p=4618
======
jtokoph
Original discussion of Moom being taken down due to patent infringement claim:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14333957](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14333957)

